# 5th Annual Vancouver Wheelmen Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet - VANCOUVER BC



## tedly3000 (Apr 8, 2015)

It's that time! The 5th Annual Vancouver Wheelmen Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet. Lots of vintage bicycles, parts, tools & cool stuff for sale. All things vintage bike! It keeps getting better every year!

Vendors welcome. $20 for a table. Please message if interested, or email info@vancouverwheelmen.com.

Free to attend, everyone welcome. See you all there!

Time: Sunday, May 3rd, 2015 @ 10am 
Place: Britannia Community Centre, 1661 Napier Street, Vancouver, BC

Facebook event invite here.


----------

